# Taking Guitar on VIA Rail?



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going up to Montreal in the summer and I'm trying to figure out travel options that will let me safely bring my guitar... I won't put it on a plane unless I can take it as a carry-on, because I've heard the horror stories about broken necks and such, and I'd really rather not destroy my Larrivée. I was considering taking Porter Airlines at first but their policy doesn't allow carry-on guitars.

Despite the fact that it will make my trip a lot longer, I've been considering taking the train. I was wondering if anyone had experience bringing guitars on VIA rails, either as checked baggage or carry-on? Is it safe or will it also result in broken necks?

The carry on restrictions won't let you bring anything as big as a guitar, but the VIA website doesn't seem to say anything specific about musical instruments. I was wondering if there were any exceptions to the rule that will let you carry on a guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brigham said:


> I'm going up to Montreal in the summer and I'm trying to figure out travel options that will let me safely bring my guitar... I won't put it on a plane unless I can take it as a carry-on, because I've heard the horror stories about broken necks and such, and I'd really rather not destroy my Larrivée. I was considering taking Porter Airlines at first but their policy doesn't allow carry-on guitars.
> 
> Despite the fact that it will make my trip a lot longer, I've been considering taking the train. I was wondering if anyone had experience bringing guitars on VIA rails, either as checked baggage or carry-on? Is it safe or will it also result in broken necks?
> 
> The carry on restrictions won't let you bring anything as big as a guitar, but the VIA website doesn't seem to say anything specific about musical instruments. I was wondering if there were any exceptions to the rule that will let you carry on a guitar.


Each rail car has a storage area at the end of it. These are typically used for baby strollers and things like that. It is big enough to accomodate a guitar but whether or not they would allow you to put it there is another question. There is no room to store them at your seat. Checked baggage for the train is not the same as an airline. There are no belts to throw it on and no baggage cars to load them onto nor another ramp up into the plane.

In a station like Windsor you would be looking at probably placing your bag down by the side of the tracks and then it would be loaded right from there. So a lot less handling


----------



## Dasher (Feb 3, 2011)

I've traveled with my guitar on VIA rail a few times and never had a problem with bringing it as a carry on. As was mentioned, they have storage areas for larger items at the end of the rail cars. I would just put my guitar in there and then claim a seat right next to that area (shouldn't be a problem if you're getting on in Windsor!).


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I've travelled the Windsor-Montreal corridor a few times in the last year, and also the Sarnia to Toronto run, and I have always noted at least one passenger (usually a college or university student) with a gig bag on their back, striding down the aisle looking for a seat. I haven't ever noticed anyone leaving a case at the end of the car where the 'holding pen' and luggage racks are, but I imagine it could be done. I would be hesitant to do so, unless I was seated such that I could keep an eye on that area for each and every stop up to my destination....

The overhead bins are quite roomy, and will probably hold a gig bag, but you would be sharing with others who may want to store stuff up there.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

double post


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I spent 2 yrs going back and forth between Sarnia and Strathroy every other month with an acoustic in a hard case and a hockey bag full of clothes with no problems. I kept it in the large storage area at the end of the car with the bag on the case and took a seat where I could see it. VIA personnel never gave me a second look never asked me to check it next time, they either are used to it or don't care or mind.


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help, guys! If I end up going by train I'll probably try to put the guitar in the storage area then, so long as I can keep an eye on it.


----------

